# Neewer Speedlight Question



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey everyone. I just purchased 2 Neewer nw-561 speed lights. I'm using yongnuo yn622c-ii receivers and trigger and I can not get them too shoot hss. Every time I go past 200 sec I'm getting banding. I've read the neewer manual and that was no help. Anyone have any suggestions I'm out on vacation and really wanted to use them.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

Don't see where that flash supports HSS.  What does the manual say???  Does it even mention HSS???
High Speed Sync Flash | Understanding High Speed Sync Flash and Shutter Curtains

This is probably what you should have bought if you want Neewer.  https://www.amazon.com/Neewer®-Speedlite-Camera-50DT3I-Cameras/dp/B00E3K94T6


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 11, 2016)

don't think the 561 supports HSS.. Try the 660 model per their website.
Neewer - Shoe Mount Flashes


----------

